# neuer Teich im Saarland und Eure Meinung



## Vera44 (9. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
einige von Euch kennen mich ja schon. Wir haben unser Haus und unseren Teich vor 4 Jahren aufgegeben. Nun soll es im neunen Haus wieder einen Teich geben. Ohne  geht es einfach nicht. Die Katzentränke soll nun "vergrößert" werden. Die Maße stehen schon fest. Der Teich soll an der Terrasse angebaut werden. Da das Grundstück nicht so groß ist soll der Teich 5m x 2,50m und der Pflanzteich 1m x 2,50m werden. Wir werden ja auch nicht jünger deshalb soll das ganze  "altersgerecht" gebaut werden. Ich möchte nicht in Schwerkraft bauen, ich war vorher schon von gepumpt mit Nat.. Rieselfilter überzeugt.Ist meiner Meinung nach leichter zu reinigen. Und die Wasserqualität war bei uns immer gut.  Heute hatte ich die Idee den Teich nicht komplett einzubauen, sondern einen "Hochteich" ca. 40 - 50 cm hoch zu bauen. Nicht wegen dem ausbaggern, das macht mein "Hausfreund" ,sondern wegen der "Bequemlichkeit". Was meint Ihr dazu????


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2020)

Vera44 schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr dazu????


Zum Hausfreund, 
tja das also  das ist so eine Sache,  ne.


Oder meintest du etwa zum Hochteich 

40 bis 50 cm plus Kissen unterm pops, fürs Alter bequem und für die ganz kleinen eine Sperre, 'bis hier hin und nicht weiter"


----------



## Vera44 (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo René,
natürlich nicht zum Hausfreund. Ich bin jetzt etwas verunsichert der Plan für den Teich war ja eigentich schon fertig. Die Idee mit dem "Hochteich" hat mich unschlüssig gemacht. Hat jemand einen Hochteich und kann mit was dazu sagen??? Wäre diese Variante gut??


----------



## koile (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo Vera,
Ich finde Deine Idee Super,
den Rest Besprechen wir Persönlich


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2020)

koile schrieb:


> den Rest Besprechen wir Persönlich


Hach, da outet sich ja schon  der erste Hausfreund


----------



## koile (10. Mai 2020)

Nein Freund des Hauses


----------



## samorai (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo Vera!
Schön das du wieder da bist. 

Falls es ein Hochteich werden sollte, dann macht eine Dämmung im Schwarzwald sicherlich Sinn.


----------



## Vera44 (10. Mai 2020)

Hi Gerd, natürlich am Samstag bei einem .....
Hallo Ron, nicht Schwarzwald...im Saarland


----------



## Vera44 (10. Mai 2020)

Aber zum Thema,
ich habe das ganze vorhin mal abgesteckt, auf 50 cm eine Schnur gespannt, das geht garnicht - sieht nicht gut aus. Die Alternative mit der ich leben kann, sind 30 cm. Ich versuche mal Bilder hochzuladen. Ich weiss nicht ob man die Mauererschnur erkennen kann.


----------



## PeBo (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo Vera, sehr schön finde ich, dass du direkt an der Terrasse planst. Ich kann mir das schon richtig schön vorstellen.
Die Variante als Hochteich würde ich an deiner Stelle wieder verwerfen. Der Teich würde ebenerdig doch wesentlich natürlicher aussehen und so kann man von dem Sitzplatz auf der Terrasse auch viel besser in den Teich schauen, ohne eine optische Barriere in Form einer Mauer.
Ist vielleicht aber auch nur mein Geschmack?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Vera44 (19. Mai 2020)

Moin,
nach ein paar Tagen diskutieren, überlegen....mit Koile grillen und nem Bierchen, hat die Optik vor der Bequemlichkeit gewonnen. Es ist doch gut das Für und Wieder abzuwägen.
Es wird also kein Hochteich, Peter ich geb Dir Recht. Der Bagger kommt am 13. Juni. Am Wochenende kümmern wir uns um die Schalungssteine. Lieferzeit und Liefertermin.


----------



## koile (19. Mai 2020)

@Vera44 ,also das mir dem( Bierchen Alkoholfrei )und dem Grillen müssen wir bald wiederholen. 

Mit dem Rest gehe ich mit Dir konform.


----------



## Vera44 (2. Juni 2020)

Die Steine sind da


----------



## Vera44 (2. Juni 2020)

Hatte ich fast vergessen, ein kleines Quarantänebecken 1500 Liter ist unterwegs. Ich denke das reicht für die Pflanzen und die 4 Minifischis. Ein Teil vom NG Filter läuft ja schon ein paar Wochen. Den stocke ich am Wochenende auf dass die anderen Filtermedien auch einlaufen. NG empfiehlt 6-7 Durchläufe pro Tag, ich habe eine 8000 grüne Minna bestellt, damit sollte das mit Verlust Höhe und Entfernung zum Filter passen. Milchsäurebakterien habe ich auch bestellt. UVC kommt bei Bedarf. Hab ich noch was vergessen???


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Juni 2020)

...bin sehr gespannt auf Euer neues Projekt,
viel Erfolg!


----------



## Vera44 (2. Juni 2020)

Danke Eva-Maria,
nur die Wartezeit bis es jetzt endlich losgeht... und fertig ist... Ich kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2020)

Vera44 schrieb:


> Hallo Ron, nicht Schwarzwald...im Saarland



Ist ja fast das gleiche, nur weniger Bäume...

Hi, Vera, schön das ihr euch jetzt doch zu einem Teich entschieden habt 
Man bedenke im Hochteich gibt es, selten bis gar keine einschwämmungen von Nährstoffen.
Ich werde mir wohl demnächst auch ne kleine Teichwanne in meinen Pachtgarten setzen

Liebe Grüße in das Schwarzland 
Patrick


----------



## koile (18. Juni 2020)

@Vera44 ,Hallo Vera,
Wir wollen Bilder sehen, sind ja nicht neugierig, aber Bilder ,Bilder Bilder .
Wünsche Dir einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Vera44 (22. Juni 2020)

endlich ging es los. Am 13. kam wie geplant der Bagger,    der Bagger steht auf der "Katzentränke"  die letzte Baggerschaufel. 7 mal musste der 16 Tonner fahren.
Letzte Woche Schotter rein und verdichten      
heute kan der Beton und die erste Reihe Steine wurde angesetzt     
Ab morgen können wir die Steine setzten und schaffen es vielleicht bis zum Wochenende fertig zu werden um dann die Steine mit Beton zu verfüllen. Es wird langsam... und ich kann es kaum erwarten.....


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2020)

Noch keine Leitungen drin?


----------



## Vera44 (23. Juni 2020)

Nein keine Leitungen... keine Schwerkraft. Es wird mit einem gepumpten Rieselfilter gefiltert, die Pumpe möchte ich in den Pflanzteich legen und einen Saugschlauch auf der Gegenseite im Teich platzieren. Somit kommt man gut an die Pumpe zum reinigen und der Schlauch im Teich ist auch beweglich.


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2020)

Na da bin ich auf deine Erfahrungsberichte gespannt


----------



## Vera44 (23. Juni 2020)

René, das hat vorher bei 32.000 l funktioniert warum sollte es jetzt Probleme geben??? Nur dass vorher die Pumpe gleich im Teich lag.
Verrätst Du mir Deine Bedenken???


----------



## troll20 (24. Juni 2020)

Vera44 schrieb:


> Verrätst Du mir Deine Bedenken???


Naja, wie soll ich das sagen...
Ich weiß ehrlich noch nicht wie das funktionieren soll. 
Meine Bedenken gehen eher in die Richtung: warum sollte der Schmutz vom einem zum anderen Teich wandern um dann gepumpt in den Filter zu gehen. 
Wenn es doch so schön ruhig im Teich ist. Da kann man sich schön ablegen und ausruhen und sein leben faulend vor sich hin gammeln. 

Ist halt nur so ein Gedanke da ich noch nicht weiß wie das funktionieren soll...


----------



## Vera44 (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo René,
da hast Du was falsch verstanden. Die Pumpe liegt zwar wegen der Bequemlichkeit im Pflanzteich, ich könnte sie auch trocken aufstellen. Das Gehäuse der Pumpe wird entfernt und ein Schlauch auf die Ansaugung montiert.So saugt die Pumpe nicht im Pflanzteich sondern über den Ansaugschlauch dieser liegt imTeich, auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite vom Einlauf.Der Ausgang der Pumpe geht direkt über eine UVC in den Filter. Nur Rücklauf aus dem Filter fließt durch den Pflanzteich. Ist es so besser erklärt?


----------



## troll20 (24. Juni 2020)

Okay so hört sich das besser an.  Manchmal bin ich ja auch auf den Kopf gefallen und etwas langsam bei Verstehen


----------



## Vera44 (24. Juni 2020)

Das hast Du gesagt/geschrieben , hier noch der nächste Bauabschnitt. Die Steine sitzen bis auf den Pflanzteich...


----------



## Vera44 (29. Juni 2020)

so, der "Rohbau" steht, diese Woche noch ein bißchen Beton, wenn alles gut geht die Schalungsteine verfüllen, die Bodenplatte vom Pflanzteich ist heute dran.Die Seerose blüht in Quarantäne, und wenn am Teich nichts zu tun ist, bleibt noch der Sichtschutzzaun zum weiterbauen...


----------



## Vera44 (11. Juli 2020)

Der nächste Bauabschnitt ist abgeschlossen. Wir haben diese Woche 6,4 Kubikmeter Beton verarbeitet. Das verfüllen und die Bodenplatte ist fertig. Wir haben den Beton bekommen, die kleinen Mengen unter der Woche im Schubkarren flüssig gemscht und verfüllt, heute mit der Betonmaschine den Rest. Die Schubkarre auf dem Bild ist die letzte....


----------



## Vera44 (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
ich war ja schon ein paar Tage nicht im Forum. Dafür ist der Teichbau fortgeschritten. Die Folie ist drin, der Pflanzteich bepflanzt. Jetzt muss noch die passende Abdeckung gefunden werden und die Technik/Filter versteckt und optimiert werden.


----------



## Marion412 (22. Juli 2020)

Sieht toll aus  und wie glatt deine Folie am Boden ist ...da träume ich von


----------



## Vera44 (22. Juli 2020)

Danke Marion,
ich denke mit der Betonplatte ist es einfacher die Folie glatt zu bekommen. Ich habe beim Verlegen 1 - 2 cm Wasser zulaufen lassen. Dann kamen die Ecken und die waren wirklich eine Katastrophe. Da musste ich auch erst ausprobieren wie es am besten funktioniert. Ich hab mein bestes gegeben. Mein alter Teich hatte diese rechten Winkel nicht.
Für das Vlies und die Folie haben wir den ganzen Samstag gebraucht. Jetzt kommen die Arbeiten für die Optik. Mal sehen. Ich weiss auch noch nicht wie ich den Rücklauf vom Filter in das Pflanzbecken gestalten soll.


----------



## Vera44 (13. Okt. 2021)

Hallo,
nach langer Pause will ich Euch den Rest der Bauphase berichten. Im letzten Jahr ist nicht mehr viel passiert, mein Vater wurde schwer krank und... Wir haben nur noch die Granitabdeckung, natürlich mit gebrochenen Kanten damit sich die Fischis nicht verletzen können, angebracht und die schlimmsten Bauschäden im Garten behoben.
Dieses Jahr begann mit der Angleichung des Grundstückes, damit der Übergang zum Teich besser aussieht. Dann kam die Überlegung wie wir die Filter besser verstecken und den Rücklauf optimieren können. Die Filter standen hinter 2 Sträuchern "versteckt" der Rücklauf in ein 1 x 1m Überlaufbecken. Dieses haben wir auf 5m verlängert, ein "Filterhaus" angeschafft und am Filtergraben eine Ablaufschiene eingebaut in der der Pumpenschlauch, Kabel und Luftschlauch versteckt sind. Aus der Terrasse ist ein Wintergarten geworden, aus em ich die Fischis auch bei schlechtem Wetter beobachten kann. Jetzt ist es schon wieder Herbst. Die letzte Arbeit in diesem Jahr wird der neue Boden im Wintergarten.
Nach langem hin und her haben wir uns für Platten auf einem Stelzenlager entschlossen. Es ist erst der Anfang gemacht


----------



## Vera44 (19. Okt. 2021)

hab die Technik vergessen...
wie in der Planung erwähnt ist der Teich gepumpt, 8000l/h  42 Watt, UVC 36 Watt, 1 Naturagart Standardfilter und ein Langzeitfilter. Rücklauf über den Pflanzteich. Der Zeitaufwand für die Reinigung des Siebfilters beträgt gerade mal ein paar Minuten, da der __ Wasserschlauch bereits im Filterhaus liegt.
Und René, es funktioniert...Das Wasser ist klar, Wasserwerte top.
Ich bin froh dass ich nicht die höher gebaute Variante gewählt habe. Bei Wetter wie heute kann ich die Fischis bequem aus dem Wintergarten beobachten.


----------



## troll20 (19. Okt. 2021)

Vera44 schrieb:


> Und René, es funktioniert...Das Wasser ist klar, Wasserwerte top.


Ich wünsche dir das es so bleibt    
Aber da fehlen eindeutig noch ein paar Berliner Fische


----------



## Vera44 (19. Okt. 2021)

,


troll20 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir das es so bleibt
> Aber da fehlen eindeutig noch ein paar Berliner Fische


Es funktioniert seit über einem Jahr.
Wann kommst Du???


----------



## troll20 (19. Okt. 2021)

Vera44 schrieb:


> Wann kommst Du???


Schrei nicht so laut, Gisela und Roland haben auch schon zu laut hier geschrien. Nun füttern sie u.a. den __ Reiher


----------



## Vera44 (19. Okt. 2021)




----------

